# My Gecko Tattoo



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ishka (Feb 27, 2008)

awesome jen


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 27, 2008)

aww, how cute,..!! 

did they do that from a photo?


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> aww, how cute,..!!
> 
> did they do that from a photo?



erm sort of i took in pics of an asian house gecko in that position and then a ton of pics of milii and said ok i want that gecko in that position hahaha with these colours


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 27, 2008)

haha, had to make it tricky!

great job though!!!


----------



## Miss B (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful Jen. And it looks even more vibrant in real life - they did a great job with the colour 8)


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i'm really happy with it =)


----------



## herptrader (Feb 27, 2008)

My wife has a gecko tattoo on her shoulder. I may even talk her into posting it.

Is yours on your hip??

How old is yours?


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

erm i got it done saturday =) it's lower back on the left hand side


----------



## trader (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats! Nice to see another gecko tattoo...mine is the one you see on the HerpTrader Sponsor (pink) banner at the top of this page...


----------



## Magpie (Feb 27, 2008)

It's a tramp stamp 
Looks good Jenn


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

trader said:


> Congrats! Nice to see another gecko tattoo...mine is the one you see on the HerpTrader Sponsor (pink) banner at the top of this page...



awesome =)


----------



## Australis (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn Inklings.


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 27, 2008)

if you dont mind me asking where did toy get it done 
as im thinking of getting a snake tat
looks great by the way


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

Gabba Tattoo Studio, Brisbane =)


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice colours... I wonder how long they will stay vibrant.
Hurt much?


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Nice colours... I wonder how long they will stay vibrant.
> Hurt much?



outline did, fell asleep during the colour...

My angel still has great colours and she's 6 yrs old now


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for that but its a bit too far from perth lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

nah just 4 hours or so through the air =)


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://bible.com/bibleanswers_result.php?id=230


----------



## Hetty (Feb 27, 2008)

You're going to hell Jen


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> http://bible.com/bibleanswers_result.php?id=230



crap will god pay for the laser treatment to remove it so i can show i love him?? :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Feb 27, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> crap will god pay for the laser treatment to remove it so i can show i love him?? :lol:



No,


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

lmao


----------



## nightowl (Feb 27, 2008)

constructive criticism....

Uneven line work (lines missing in spots), shape of legs and feet are all wrong, as are the eyes, crooked line work on the tail, colours packed ok but no definition of pattern on the body....

I'd ask for them to fix it up personally...


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

no one asked ya =)


----------



## nightowl (Feb 27, 2008)

hehe.... as long as you're happy with it, that's all that matters 



Tsidasa said:


> no one asked ya =)


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

lol i know it's not "perfect" and that's ok it doesn't have to be =) i think he did a good job, he'd never even seen one of these geckoes before and i didn't have a picture of it in the position i wanted. The feet are pretty spot on in regards to my little guys i keep at home. =)


----------



## nightowl (Feb 27, 2008)

cool  I do like the placement and you have a good 'canvas' for tattooing. Hope that doesn't sound perverted? lol


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 27, 2008)

IMO if I were getting a tattoo and my tattooist had no idea about it I’d make the tattooist study heaps pictures very carefully or go to a tattooist who is more competent. Having a “at least he tried” kind of attitude isn’t good enough with something as permanent as tattoo.

But if youre happy with it... well at least you're happy.

It's not bad, I just think it could be A LOT better. Good luck with the healing.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

geez everyone's a fricking expert, i dont have a he tried his best attitude. I asked him to design it, I went back and checked it, I was happy with it.
I am happy with it. Given ten years I will still love it :lol: I wouldn't have got it if i wasn't happy with it.
Why don't you all open some more tattoo studios and then we'll have even more places to get this stuff done =p


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 27, 2008)

very very nice Jenn
they did an awesome job...


----------



## nightowl (Feb 27, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> Why don't you all open some more tattoo studios and then we'll have even more places to get this stuff done =p



Coming to NSW anytime soon? I'll book you in  hehe just kidding But I would open up shop if it wasn't for the Rebels MC owning this area


----------



## diamonddan (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry but i think it looks crap , it looks like its a stick on , like it was done by the apprentice,, i hope you can wash it of ???, or got it for free...???...all it does is highlight your strech marks....what a waste of skin


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 27, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> geez everyone's a fricking expert, i dont have a he tried his best attitude. I asked him to design it, I went back and checked it, I was happy with it.
> I am happy with it. Given ten years I will still love it :lol: I wouldn't have got it if i wasn't happy with it.
> Why don't you all open some more tattoo studios and then we'll have even more places to get this stuff done =p




Sorry I perceived this "i think he did a good job, he'd never even seen one of these geckoes before and i didn't have a picture of it in the position i wanted." as an 'at least he tried' attitude.

I don't claim to be an artist but I know good work when I see it.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 27, 2008)

diamonddan said:


> sorry but i think it looks crap , it looks like its a stick on , like it was done by the apprentice,, i hope you can wash it of ???, or got it for free...???...all it does is highlight your strech marks....what a waste of skin


 
If only I could afford another infraction, I'd tell you what I really think of you :x :x

Unfortunately I can't, so I'm going to have to bite my tongue and say that your comments were extremely uncalled for. If you don't like the tatt, fine, but there is such a thing as 'constructive criticism'.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 27, 2008)

ur so mean diamonddan dont be so rude i think it looks great


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 27, 2008)

diamonddan said:


> sorry but i think it looks crap , it looks like its a stick on , like it was done by the apprentice,, i hope you can wash it of ???, or got it for free...???...all it does is highlight your strech marks....what a waste of skin



I do agree that it does look like it has been done by an apprentice but the way you have written that isn't very nice at all. You could have went about that a whole different way without being insulting.
You are rude.


----------



## diamonddan (Feb 27, 2008)

'constructive criticism'. was all i added , if she dont want to hear it than dont post it ...


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 27, 2008)

I love it. 

Loved the studio too, very professional and very helpful. I am going back there for my next tatt as soon as I find the perfect design for what I want. 

Way to go Tsi !


----------



## Renagade (Feb 27, 2008)

i like the gecko, not to sure about the shadowing.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 27, 2008)

diamonddan said:


> 'constructive criticism'. was all i added , if she dont want to hear it than dont post it ...



I can't see how telling somebody how crap something is without any ideas/suggestions is constructive.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 27, 2008)

Renagade said:


> i like the gecko, not to sure about the shadowing.



I thought it was very dark also for shadowing.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 27, 2008)

diamonddan said:


> 'constructive criticism'. was all i added , if she dont want to hear it than dont post it ...



sorry dude, that wasn't constructive.....more like degrading! 

Regardless of people's opinions, thanks for posting the pic Tsidasa.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

oh yeah the shadowing is quite dark at the moment til it heals, it will fade right back as it's grey wash


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 27, 2008)

see how tattooing drags everything down all starts nice then bang just like society now this practice has become commonplace society has also begun to be dragged down with it


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

rofl bill


----------



## itbites (Feb 27, 2008)

*looks ok*


----------



## itbites (Feb 27, 2008)

*Anyways good concept that shakey outline can be re-outlined quite easily also..*


----------



## dragon-lover (Feb 27, 2008)

Kool!! thats awsome Jen


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 27, 2008)

dragon-lover said:


> Kool!! thats awsome Jen


cheers Shell =)


----------



## Meechee (Feb 27, 2008)

Think someone needs to take a chill pill


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 27, 2008)

awsome tatt!!


----------



## Trouble (Feb 27, 2008)

AWESOME looking tattoo Tsidasa  Great design

Diamonddan, wake up to yourself... I bet you don't know art when you see it.
As for those 'stretchmarks', I don't know where you got it from...
Great way to ruin a thread, thanks alot :evil:


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 27, 2008)

I apologies for my comments.

I am always analyzing tattoos/art at the moment because I am trying to find wants best for me so right now instead of just appreciating a tattoo for what it is I’m breaking it down and criticizing because I want what’s best for me.

I do not think your tattoo is bad and I’m sorry for offending you, I had no intention of offending you when I posted. I just didn’t think properly before I started going off in my little rant.

You didn’t ask for criticism and I shouldn’t have given it.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Feb 27, 2008)

VERY CUTE!!!...... Love it...


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 27, 2008)

I like it, and the colours are superb. Any blind fool can see it's a gecko so what's the problem?  Beats my fish tatt.....that for sure :lol: hehehehe


----------



## kelly (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks good Jen!
Don't worry about "some people" (idiots, know-it-alls etc)


----------



## FAY (Feb 27, 2008)

Enough said...


----------

